# Motorschutzschalter: wann löst er aus



## Senator42 (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

mal ne simple Frage:

*Motorschutzschalter* eingestellt auf 1A und mit  2A belastet.
Nach wieviel Sekunden soll der eigentlich abschalten ?

Gibt es da irgendwo Angaben ?


Testgerät:
*Motorschutzschalter  siemens 3VE1010-2F

gruss
*


----------



## MSB (4 Januar 2015)

Zu jedem Motorschutzschalter gibt es auch eine Auslösekennlinie, allerdings dürfte die für den uralten Typ wohl nicht mehr erhältlich sein.
Beim neuen Typ 3RV20 ist die Auslösezeit bei 2 fachem In so bei ca. 50-100 Sekunden angegeben, aus kaltem Zustand.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/60279172

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RONIN (4 Januar 2015)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Testgerät:
> *Motorschutzschalter  siemens 3VE1010-2F*


Zum genannten Motorschutz (da ausgelaufen) konnte ich auf die schnelle nix finde.
Ich nehme aber mal an dass es ein Class10 ist.



Senator42 schrieb:


> *Motorschutzschalter* eingestellt auf 1A und mit  2A belastet.
> Nach wieviel Sekunden soll der eigentlich abschalten ?
> Gibt es da irgendwo Angaben ?


Grundsätzlich unterliegt der Motorschutz einer Auslösecharakteristik nach IEC.
Class 10A/10/20/30. Dies sind die Rahmenvorgaben die ein MS einhalten soll.
Wie folgt definiert:



Als zweites gibt es dann die Auslösekennlinie des Motorschutz. Diese Kurven kommen vom Hersteller und zeigen wie sich der MS genau verhält.
Einmal Google nach "Motorschutz Kennlinie" hat mal auf die schnelle ein paar Kennlinien für  Möller(Eaton)-MS ausgespuckt (Seite 2).
Dort kann man dann z.B. ablesen das ein Möller-MS der PLZM0-Serie bei zweifachen Bemessungsbetriebsstrom innerhalb von ca. 1,5min abschalten sollte.
Anhang anzeigen CHA_PKZM0_01_04 (2).pdf

Kennlinien für Siemens-MS sollten auch irgendwo rumschwirren...

Google hat auch noch ein anscheinend recht gutes (wenn auch altes) Grundlagen-Dokument zum Thema Motorschutz ausgespuckt.
Wenn du das gelesen hast dann bist du sicher um einiges schlauer... 
Anhang anzeigen mot-wp002_-de-p.pdf

Wenn du schon "Testgerät" schreibst klingt das ja nach *"Jugend forscht"*.


----------



## Senator42 (5 Januar 2015)

vielen dank, 
solche teile sind noch massenhaft in der bucht.
wollte nur wissen ob meine zeiten noch plausibel sind.

hab damals in der lehre nur von kurzschluss und thermo gelernt, aber keine zeiten.


----------

